# Récupérer ses mails envoyés supprimés par erreur dans iCloud



## alastorne (17 Février 2012)

Il m'arrive un truc bête, j'ai effacé par erreur l'essentiels de mes mails *envoyés* stockés sur iCloud.

Pour info, j'ai 2 macs et l'un deux était configuré par erreur pour supprimer mes mails "après un mois"... :mouais:, donc à l'ouverture de Mail sous OS X, il a supprimé tout mon historique depuis des années, je me suis fais avoir comme un bleu...). Et comme iCloud synchronise tous vos appareils... je ne vous fais pas un dessin.

Donc même si j'ai peu d'espoir, avez vous une idée pour récupérer mes mails envoyés ?
(mes sauvegardes time machine n'ont rien stocké, j'ai vérifié)


----------

